# September MAC Haul



## kittykit (Sep 20, 2008)

That's what I bought this month. I think I've to stay away from the newly open MAC store near to my place for a while. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Pro Colour Palette - no more carrying e/s pots around when I'm travelling!
Purple Haze e/s
Beautiful Iris e/s
Humid e/s - my new found love
Gorgeous Gold e/s
Fluidline Blacktrack - my first non-kohl eyeliner
Prep + Prime Eyes
#210 Brush
Bare Canvas Paint







*[Edited]*
I went shopping and came back with more MAC ... The makeup artist was so swee that she gave me the CoC apron. Ordered some Gosh Effect Powder from an e-shop and they arrived 2 days ago. It looks like Gosh is going to be discontinued here.





E/S refill - Carbon, Shimmer-Moss, Tilt
Mineralize Blush - Nuance
Bobbi Brown Sheer Finish Loose Powder - Warm Natural
Gosh Effect Powder - Sea Me, Lake, Cinnamon, Pineapple
Gosh e/s Duo


----------



## nunu (Sep 20, 2008)

great haul! enjoy


----------



## kittykit (Sep 20, 2008)

Thank you, nunu


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Sep 20, 2008)

ah gorgeous gold<3

try it with any green liner- it changes the color like crazy (i use it with minted)


----------



## NicksWifey (Sep 21, 2008)

Wow, great stuff! All of those colors are gorgeous. Gorgeous Gold is a really great color too. Hope you enjoy your goodies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



BTW, what kind of camera do you have? It takes clear pics!


----------



## Esme (Sep 21, 2008)

You will love the blacktrack once you get used to it. Unlike kohl it can't be easily changed once it dries, but man it has the major staying power!! Enjoy!


----------



## kittykit (Sep 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xStarryEyedX* 

 
_ah gorgeous gold<3

try it with any green liner- it changes the color like crazy (i use it with minted)_

 
I use it with Nars Patmos - the only green liner I've. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_Wow, great stuff! All of those colors are gorgeous. Gorgeous Gold is a really great color too. Hope you enjoy your goodies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



BTW, what kind of camera do you have? It takes clear pics!_

 
Thank you! I really like Gorgeous Gold. I've a Nikon D40 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Esme* 

 
_You will love the blacktrack once you get used to it. Unlike kohl it can't be easily changed once it dries, but man it has the major staying power!! Enjoy!_

 
It was not easy to use it for the first time after living with kohl pencils for ages. I really like how it stays and it doesn't smudge.


----------



## melliquor (Sep 21, 2008)

Great haul.


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Sep 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_Wow, great stuff! All of those colors are gorgeous. Gorgeous Gold is a really great color too. Hope you enjoy your goodies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



BTW, what kind of camera do you have? It takes clear pics!_

 
i agree. I thought the pic was awesome too!!!


----------



## kittykit (Sep 24, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## Cinci (Sep 24, 2008)

nice haul!  I just picked up blacktrack and a 210 also!  I haven't used them yet, but I was thinking i'll give them a go this weekend!


----------



## kittykit (Sep 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cinci* 

 
_nice haul! I just picked up blacktrack and a 210 also! I haven't used them yet, but I was thinking i'll give them a go this weekend!_

 
They're awesome! I'm sure you'll love them


----------



## xoleaxo (Sep 24, 2008)

don't you love humid??  it's so gorgeous and smooth.. i agree that your pic is so clear!  nikon D40 huh.. i need a new camera


----------



## kittykit (Sep 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xoleaxo* 

 
_don't you love humid?? it's so gorgeous and smooth.. i agree that your pic is so clear! nikon D40 huh.. i need a new camera 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I've used Humid many times this week. It's so far my favourite


----------



## yodagirl (Sep 25, 2008)

Awesome haul! I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 those colors!


----------



## kittykit (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks, yodagirl!


----------



## Sario (Sep 28, 2008)

great haul and your photos turned out fantastic! you're a pretty good photographer!


----------



## fellowjk (Sep 29, 2008)

Gosh is going to be discontinued


----------



## Ms. Z (Sep 29, 2008)

Great haul;Enjoy!




Nice photos!​


----------



## kittykit (Sep 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fellowjk* 

 
_Gosh is going to be discontinued_

 
I noticed that. Most of the products in the drugstore where I found some Gosh last week were almost gone.


----------



## emeraldjewels (Sep 30, 2008)

Great haul! Tilt looks beautiful, i must add that to my wish list!


----------



## MAC*alicious (Sep 30, 2008)

nice haul! enjoy it and have fun (=


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Sep 30, 2008)

great haul and pics!!!


----------



## Susanne (Sep 30, 2008)

Great haul! Enjoy!


----------



## Bianca (Sep 30, 2008)

Nice haul! I love Beautiful Iris e/s!


----------



## lablonde (Sep 30, 2008)

How cute is your haul. I really like the dark purple e/s


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Oct 2, 2008)

gorgeous haul
enjoy


----------



## kittykit (Oct 2, 2008)

Thank you girls


----------



## Kai322 (Nov 15, 2010)

Sario said:


> great haul and your photos turned out fantastic! you're a pretty good photographer!



 	 I don't remember u posting this...


  	Great Haul by the way.


----------

